# Was ist eure Lieblings-Comedyserie



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Welche dieser Comedyserien gefällt euch am besten?


----------



## Germane20 (30 Nov. 2010)

King of Queens


----------



## Matthi (30 Nov. 2010)

Die beste fehlt How I Met Your Mother


----------



## krawutz (1 Dez. 2010)

Meine ist bei der Auswahl nicht dabei : die Übertragungen der Bundestagsdebatten.


----------



## Karrel (1 Dez. 2010)

wollte ja eig für sowas wie Roseanne oder Alf stimmen!  musste ich also doch King of Queens nehmen


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Dez. 2010)

Aus dieser Auswahl natürlich "Two and a half man". Aber "Hör mal wer da hämmert" find ich auch super!


----------



## willbilder (1 Dez. 2010)

Die beste Comedyserie ist mit Abstand "The Big Bang Theory".
Aber nur wenn man sie im original Ton schaut, die deutsche Synchronisation ist dagegen richtig schlecht und somit auch nicht mehr zum lachen.


----------



## Buterfly (1 Dez. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Meine ist bei der Auswahl nicht dabei : die Übertragungen der Bundestagsdebatten.



Wenn da nicht ein Teil Wahrheit dabei wäre, könnte man drüber lachen


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2010)

*Simpsons und King of Queens  Switch Reloaded ist absolut fürn A*****


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (1 Dez. 2010)

Sorry Matthi, ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich die vergessen konnte


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2010)

Meine ist immer noch "Eine schrecklich nette Familie"


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie.


----------



## haller (2 Sep. 2022)

Berlin direkt


----------



## jens4975 (2 Sep. 2022)

Seinfeld


----------

